# Bought This One Today...



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

I was unsure wether to post this in the General Watch Forum or the Swiss Watch Forum, but I'll take my chances and post it here. I also wanted to wait 'till the "Sunday Watch" thread, but couldn't... sorry...









I got this ORIS Moonphase at my watchmaker today. He's had it as a display for quite some time, and I got a really good price on it. I'm not quite sure when they were made, but I think late 90's? Maybe someone here knows more about it. The Oris site used to have an "Archive" section, but I can't seem to find it - was hoping it was listed there...

It's a very comfortable watch with a bracelet that almost feels like leather!







Measures about 38 mm x 26 mm. Anyway, thought I'd share it with you.










Knut


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Very nice Knut









Does it have a display back and a silver or gold rotor? Or has it the dreaded red rotor?


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Russ said:


> Very nice Knut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope - this one has the "old" non-display caseback. I think the rotor is gold







- I agree with you; that red rotor they decided to use is not the best move by Oris...









Knut


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

No, someone had a bad idea there. That said the new Chronoris is near the top of my wish list, even with it's red rotor.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Very elegant. A good purchase there I think!


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

That's rather nice, I only have one Oris but I do like it. Excellent watches for the money.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Russ said:


> No, someone had a bad idea there. That said the new Chronoris is near the top of my wish list, even with it's red rotor.


The Chronoris is right up there on my wish list as well. I considered the Flight Timer, but I find that extra crown a bit too big/much.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

That's a lovely watch Knut, well done. I've been a fan of Oris for a while.

Andrew.


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

knuteols said:


> I was unsure wether to post this in the General Watch Forum or the Swiss Watch Forum, but I'll take my chances and post it here. I also wanted to wait 'till the "Sunday Watch" thread, but couldn't... sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations. That's a beauty







I've been after one of those for a while if you ever want to sell it.

cheers

Dave


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Really like the bracelet on that one,not normally a fan of that type of watch but that looks good


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow talk about knocking me off my chair this morning....

I have one of these and yes they are indeed very rare. Ive only ever seen one other and I often keep my eye on ebay and other sites for these as I obviously have a passing interest.







Occasionally you see the lesser models without the moonphase and sometimes the gold cased version but the SS with moonphase and bracelet seems to be the rareest of all.

Mine was bought as an Xmas gift in December 1996 at one of the London airports as they had a sale on. They were something like Â£7-800 retail price at that time. Mine came on a strap and I only managed to get a braclet for it from ebay last year from a guy in Germany who had never worn it as he preferred the strap. As my daily wearer from 1996 to 2001ish I went thru about 3 croc straps at between Â£80 and Â£120 from the local Oris AD!







oh how I wish Id found people like RLT back then. FWIW the lug witdth is 19mm and it looks great (very classy) on a very dark blue croc strap. IMHO its nicer like that than on the bracelet, but the bracelet with its deployant is nicely made.

On the back Oris have a code B7460 IIRC. Thats the model number and what you need if you want any parts etc. Servicing is great thru Andrew Charles and they can still get things like crowns etc. which are required for a service to keep the watch sealed.

The back of the watch isnt a display back and has a nice deep / raised and very detailed Oris crest.

These are truely beautiful watches form a time when Oris made much nicer watches than it does now and no picture Ive ever taken of mine has ever been able to capture the amazing detail of the dial which has at least 4 different types of cross hatching and each time you look into it deepy you tend to find something new.

My verdict... Very cool and very classy. Well done if you got it at a good price... Andrew Charles told me Id never find another if it got lost/stolen and to insure it for Â£500.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

You are absolutely right Jon - the dial has details that is difficult to capture with a camera ( I have a Big Crown with a similar detailed dial and it's just like you say - every time I study the dial there's something new!







). Oris really made nice dials back then. The back reads B7460 like you say, and the retail was about Â£850 - I paid Â£350 for this one. It has some tiny display scratches on the case, hardly visible, but it's still unworn.

I agree that this one might look good with a blue leather band - I'll see what I can find







Still, the bracelet is so comfortable that I won't change it yet.









Do you still wear yours?

Knut


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I will dig mine out and see what I can do to capture the dial... its stunning in real life!









Mine cost Â£375 when it was bought new in 1996... but that was on a mega sale at the airport and tax free and it was the display model. Did you get the box and papers with yours?

Wow you have a BC too... so do I! I thought Id sold it a while back to a forumer but he dissapered off the face of the earth (and the forum) once Id boxed it up to send!







funny world! I'll advertise it soon as part of my clear out.









Do I wear mine.... in a word no. I had it serviced last year and ive not worn it since.







I think I like it because of its history and its quality but sadly its a bit small for me these days. Its a bit gutting to admit that, as I really do love it and will never sell it.

The original blue croc strap I had was a very dark blue that went darker as it aged... Ive tried it on navy blue and black but it didnt look right to me after the very dark blue - it just worked so well with the dial. They did sell them on black croc straps tho.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

I did get the papers with it, but he was out of the small boxes - I did get an Oris box with it but for the leather band model ( one of those long, thin boxes ) - not very useful for the bracelet model. If you ever need an Oris box for the leather band model let me know - I have two extras.

You are parting with your BC?







What year is it?

Knut


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

knuteols said:


> I did get the papers with it, but he was out of the small boxes - I did get an Oris box with it but for the leather band model ( one of those long, thin boxes ) - not very useful for the bracelet model. If you ever need an Oris box for the leather band model let me know - I have two extras.
> 
> You are parting with your BC?
> 
> ...


My box is of course the leather strap model too. Its a shame he didnt have the proper box. If hes a AD will he get you one in?

Its a 1999 or 2000 I think It was purchsed in 2000. Drop me a PM if youre interested.

I have taken some new 7460 pix and have the watch on my wrist... will edit them and post in a bit. 







I did some checking and your bracelet is the original one that came with the watch mine is slightly different and must have been originally on another model.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm sure I am missing something simple here, but what is the 29-1/2 scale for around the moonphase? I am not a fan of moonphase displays so I assume it has something to do with witchcraft/blackmagic/best time to fly the broom?

Very classy looking watch though, look good in the bentley









best regards David


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe the moon phase is 29.5 days in rotation... Ive never checked it. In fact when I wore the watch I never even set the moonphase bit...









Bentley... dont you need a Breitling for drivin those?

Been wearin this old friend the past hour and it really is comfortable... perhaps my 7.75 in wrist isnt really suited to 44+mm cased mosters after all...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

JonW said:


> Maybe the moon phase is 29.5 days in rotation... Ive never checked it. In fact when I wore the watch I never even set the moonphase bit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















Your right....

Pannie my way please......


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Perhaps I should do a photo of the two next to eachother...


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

very nice looking oris Knut,i only have one oris bought it from a friend for Â£20.00

all it needed was a new glass and straps

bowie


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cool, the thread has turned into 'show us your Oris' thread









Oris Artelier powered by Swiss ETA Cal. 2836-2 25 jewels Auto-wind movement.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Cool, the thread has turned into 'show us your Oris' thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the date hand counter rotates? never noticed that before on a watch, but then I never liked the date register type watches, but certainly those Oris' (Oriei?) look in a class of their own......

best regards David


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep it rotates,









''Oriei''









Its interesting that Bowies date pointer gos clockwise and mine is anti clockwise.....


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

JonW said:


> Maybe the moon phase is 29.5 days in rotation... Ive never checked it. In fact when I wore the watch I never even set the moonphase bit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So its really a Menstral watch display?









I suppose you right Jon.......a Breitbling seems appropriate for the VW Bentley nowadays


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Yep it rotates,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Different movts... My BC goes the same as yours Jase. 



Boxbrownie said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe the moon phase is 29.5 days in rotation... Ive never checked it. In fact when I wore the watch I never even set the moonphase bit...
> ...


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Mine also goes counter-clockwise. I actually like the fact that they put a domed acrylic crystal one these - sort of lifts the "vintage" look to them, and the are easily polished up to "as new" condition as well


















Knut



bowie said:


> very nice looking oris Knut,i only have one oris bought it from a friend for Â£20.00
> 
> all it needed was a new glass and straps
> 
> bowie


A real BARGAIN at Â£20!! Very nice, classic Oris you have there, and you can also see the nicely finished dial that is ( or was? ) Oris's "trademark"









Knut



jasonm said:


> Cool, the thread has turned into 'show us your Oris' thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent Oris, and again the dial is superbly finished. Does it get wrist-time, or are the divers watches still what you prefer? ( probably a silly question, eh?







)

Knut


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I so love these older Ori.... Heres my other one...











The dials, quality fittings and the price made these real winners... such a shame Oris seem to have lost their way these days....









The 7460 has a sapphire crystal Knut, I forgot to mention that.









Also... checked back thru my notes and the bracelet Ive got was an optional aftersales fitment (original Oris tho, of course!) and possibly supplied with the the later 7460s as it was still listed as a current spare part last year by my AD - for about Â£120. not sure that info is worth very much but thought Id ad it for completeness if anyone looks thru this thread in a couple of years time etc.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Knut, yeah, I do still wear it for work, with a nice suit and stuff


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

JonW said:


> knuteols said:
> 
> 
> > I did get the papers with it, but he was out of the small boxes - I did get an Oris box with it but for the leather band model ( one of those long, thin boxes ) - not very useful for the bracelet model. If you ever need an Oris box for the leather band model let me know - I have two extras.
> ...


Bumping this from our Friday thread....

That is one very nice dial. I think I have seen one in a jeweller nearby - I will have to go check it out. The Dial work is very attractive and very 'Oris' - a bit like the Big Crown range. Mine is a simpler model of course - no moonphase. I am not sure of the relative dates vs. mine:



















This was bought new at an AD in Oxford (not by me) in 2002. However, as it has the gold colour rotor I think that makes it a pre-98 manufacture? I am not at all sure but I think the rotors were gold in the late 90s, silver to 2003/3 and red thereafter.

The dimensions of the 7497 are 29 mm by 42 mm with 20 mm lugs. It is also only 17 jewel vs. your 25.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for rescuitating this thread, I like to see these... great watches.

20mm lugs... mine is 19mm.

Mine is defo from the mid 90's - bought in 96 and I would say yours is a good few years later as Oris moved to a simpler dial style after mine. Although there was a model with less complcations when mine was new as well. I have a catalogue from when mine was new, here somewhere (its in a box as we have yet to unpack) and I will see if i can find it as it may help.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Great pics of yours Jon, I see what you mean about that dial, lovely. Here's my one and only oris, it too has an interesting dial, it looks regular jet black from some angles but it has an interplay of gloss and matt which shows up when viewed straight on. I sourced this new last month but it's a pre red rotor version (something I'm pleased about!). The quality is excellent as is the timekeeping. Cheers, Russ.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

That's a very traditional-looking "Pointer Calendar" Russ







According to the Oris website, there has always been a Pointer Calendar in their collection since its introduction to the range in 1938. This one's from the 1940's or 50's I would think:

*1940's/50's Oris "Pointer Calendar"*










Another oldie, this time a restored 1950's one I'd guess. I love the combination of sunken batons and raised numerals on this one. The trapezoid date window and long red seconds hand are cool too:

*1950's Oris*










They haven't always been quite so tasteful though, as this example from the 1970's shows!

*1970's Oris - Cal. 648, 25-Jewel Automatic*


----------

